# hull flex?



## Paul_O (Mar 10, 2010)

My boat is a 1981 indian river skiff. The boat has no liner, so when running the floor has a good amount of flex. At what point would it be considered too much flex? I'm thinking of adding stringers and a floor to stiffen it up. I would like to leave the center open under the floor to the bildge. Would foam stringers and flooring be really expensive? I'm trying to keep the weight down. Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When is it too much flex?
When it starts to crack.
No cracks yet? Then leave it alone.

Unless you just like to work on boats...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

in certain boats its normal. My gheenoe had a ton of flex in it. It always bothered me which is why I got rid of it and built my own boat


----------



## Paul_O (Mar 10, 2010)

No cracks. I would like a floor with drains just to keep everything dry, and not watch the flex while running. Any recommendations on foam for a floor and foam for stringers?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

suggestions on foam, nope, I'd just use good plywood and epoxy resin, done right will last forever.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://boatbuildercentral.com/howto.php


----------

